# Office Project Server 2007



## Nohh (12. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,

Ich hab so meine Probleme mit dem:"Konfigurations-Assistent für SharePoint-Produkte und -Technologie".

Ich bin entlich mal weiter mit der Installation gekommen, dennoch komm ich jetzt auf der Zielgerade nicht mehr voran.

Bei 8 von 10 ist dann auch schon Schluss, aus der Ereignisanzeige wurd ich auch nicht schlauer, da treten 3 für mich wichtige Fehler auf.

Diese Fehler habe ich mir genauer angesehn und die OnlineHilfe spuckt bei allen drei leider auch nichts aus.

Ich hab euch mal die Fehlermeldungen als Code hinterlassen, vielleicht hat einer Erfahrung damit gesammelt? Ich weiß nur das ich jetzt schon Tage dran sitze^^:


```
Fehler bei der Konfiguration der SharePoint-Produkte und -Technologien. Die Konfiguration muss ausgeführt werden, damit dieses Produkt ordnungsgemäß verwendet werden kann. Überprüfen Sie für die Diagnose des Problems die erweiterten Fehlerinformationen unter 'C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Web Server Extensions\12\LOGS\PSCDiagnostics_9_12_2008_12_45_41_375_1466113608.log', beheben Sie das Problem, und führen Sie den Konfigurations-Assistenten erneut aus.

Protokollname: Anwendung
Quelle: SharePoint Products and Technologies Configuration Wizard
Ereignis-ID: 100
Ebene: Fehler
```


```
Fehler beim Erstellen von Beispieldaten.
Eine Ausnahme vom Typ 'System.UnauthorizedAccessException' wurde ausgelöst. Weitere Ausnahmeinformationen: Zugriff verweigert (Ausnahme von HRESULT: 0x80070005 (E_ACCESSDENIED))
System.UnauthorizedAccessException: Zugriff verweigert (Ausnahme von HRESULT: 0x80070005 (E_ACCESSDENIED))
   bei Microsoft.SharePoint.SPGlobal.HandleUnauthorizedAccessException(UnauthorizedAccessException ex)
   bei Microsoft.SharePoint.Library.SPRequest.OpenWeb(String bstrUrl, String& pbstrServerRelativeUrl, String& pbstrTitle, String& pbstrDescription, Guid& pguidID, String& pbstrRequestAccessEmail, UInt32& pwebVersion, Guid& pguidScopeId, UInt32& pnAuthorID, UInt32& pnLanguage, UInt32& pnLocale, UInt16& pnTimeZone, Boolean& bTime24, Int16& pnCollation, UInt32& pnCollationLCID, Int16& pnCalendarType, Int16& pnAdjustHijriDays, Int16& pnAltCalendarType, Boolean& pbShowWeeks, Int16& pnFirstWeekOfYear, UInt32& pnFirstDayOfWeek, Int16& pnWorkDays, Int16& pnWorkDayStartHour, Int16& pnWorkDayEndHour, Int16& pnMeetingCount, Int32& plFlags, Boolean& bConnectedToPortal, String& pbstrPortalUrl, String& pbstrPortalName, Int32& plWebTemplateId, Int16& pnProvisionConfig, String& pbstrDefaultTheme, String& pbstrDefaultThemeCSSUrl, String& pbstrAlternateCSSUrl, String& pbstrCustomizedCssFileList, String& pbstrCustomJSUrl, String& pbstrAlternateHeaderUrl, String& pbstrMasterUrl, String& pbstrCustomMasterUrl, String& pbstrSiteLogoUrl, String& pbstrSiteLogoDescription, Object& pvarUser, Boolean& pvarIsAuditor, UInt64& ppermMask, Boolean& bUserIsSiteAdmin, Boolean& bHasUniquePerm, Guid& pguidUserInfoListID, Guid& pguidUniqueNavParent, Int32& plSiteFlags, DateTime& pdtLastContentChange, DateTime& pdtLastSecurityChange, String& pbstrWelcomePage)
   bei Microsoft.SharePoint.SPWeb.InitWeb()
   bei Microsoft.SharePoint.SPWeb.ApplyTheme(String strNewTheme)
   bei Microsoft.Office.Server.Administration.SharedResourceProvider.ProvisionAdministrationSite()
   bei Microsoft.Office.Server.Administration.SharedResourceProvider.Microsoft.Office.Server.Administration.ISharedComponent.Install()
   bei Microsoft.Office.Server.Administration.SharedResourceProvider.Provision()
   bei Microsoft.Office.Server.EvaluatorModeProvisioning.SharedEvaluatorModeProvisioner.CreateSsp()
   bei Microsoft.Office.Server.EvaluatorModeProvisioning.SharedEvaluatorModeProvisioner.Provision()
   bei Microsoft.Office.Project.Server.Administration.EvaluatorModeProvisioning.Provision()
   bei Microsoft.SharePoint.PostSetupConfiguration.EvalModeProvisionTask.EvalProvision()
   bei Microsoft.SharePoint.PostSetupConfiguration.EvalModeProvisionTask.Run()
   bei Microsoft.SharePoint.PostSetupConfiguration.TaskThread.ExecuteTask()

Protokollname: Anwendung
Quelle: SharePoint Products and Technologies Configuration Wizard
Ereignis-ID: 104
Ebene: Fehler
```


```
Es wurde eine Laufzeitausnahme erkannt. Details folgen. 
Meldung: Zugriff verweigert (Ausnahme von HRESULT: 0x80070005 (E_ACCESSDENIED))

Technische Details:
System.UnauthorizedAccessException: Zugriff verweigert (Ausnahme von HRESULT: 0x80070005 (E_ACCESSDENIED))
   bei Microsoft.SharePoint.SPGlobal.HandleUnauthorizedAccessException(UnauthorizedAccessException ex)
   bei Microsoft.SharePoint.Library.SPRequest.OpenWeb(String bstrUrl, String& pbstrServerRelativeUrl, String& pbstrTitle, String& pbstrDescription, Guid& pguidID, String& pbstrRequestAccessEmail, UInt32& pwebVersion, Guid& pguidScopeId, UInt32& pnAuthorID, UInt32& pnLanguage, UInt32& pnLocale, UInt16& pnTimeZone, Boolean& bTime24, Int16& pnCollation, UInt32& pnCollationLCID, Int16& pnCalendarType, Int16& pnAdjustHijriDays, Int16& pnAltCalendarType, Boolean& pbShowWeeks, Int16& pnFirstWeekOfYear, UInt32& pnFirstDayOfWeek, Int16& pnWorkDays, Int16& pnWorkDayStartHour, Int16& pnWorkDayEndHour, Int16& pnMeetingCount, Int32& plFlags, Boolean& bConnectedToPortal, String& pbstrPortalUrl, String& pbstrPortalName, Int32& plWebTemplateId, Int16& pnProvisionConfig, String& pbstrDefaultTheme, String& pbstrDefaultThemeCSSUrl, String& pbstrAlternateCSSUrl, String& pbstrCustomizedCssFileList, String& pbstrCustomJSUrl, String& pbstrAlternateHeaderUrl, String& pbstrMasterUrl, String& pbstrCustomMasterUrl, String& pbstrSiteLogoUrl, String& pbstrSiteLogoDescription, Object& pvarUser, Boolean& pvarIsAuditor, UInt64& ppermMask, Boolean& bUserIsSiteAdmin, Boolean& bHasUniquePerm, Guid& pguidUserInfoListID, Guid& pguidUniqueNavParent, Int32& plSiteFlags, DateTime& pdtLastContentChange, DateTime& pdtLastSecurityChange, String& pbstrWelcomePage)
   bei Microsoft.SharePoint.SPWeb.InitWeb()
   bei Microsoft.SharePoint.SPWeb.ApplyTheme(String strNewTheme)
   bei Microsoft.Office.Server.Administration.SharedResourceProvider.ProvisionAdministrationSite()
   bei Microsoft.Office.Server.Administration.SharedResourceProvider.Microsoft.Office.Server.Administration.ISharedComponent.Install()
   bei Microsoft.Office.Server.Administration.SharedResourceProvider.Provision()


Protokollname: Anwendung
Quelle: Office SharePoint Server
Ereignis-ID: 7888
Ebene: Fehler
```


Also folgendes noch zum Server:

Windows Server 2008 64 bit
Aktuelle Updates
Domain Controller eingerichtet
Authentifizierungen aktiviert
IIS installiert + Server-Rollen
.Net 3.5 installiert

Gruß
Nohh


----------



## Nohh (16. September 2008)

hat keiner Ahnung oder will mir helfen?

Ich sitze immernoch an diesem Problem und komme nicht weiter.

Gruß
euer
Nohh


----------

